# CD burner troubles!

## Guest

Hi ppl!

I have trouble getting my cdburner to work in gentoo. I think it may have to do with devfs.

Ive compiled the kernel the same way ive always doned in slackware.

And ive added the: append="hdc=ide-scsi" in my grub.

But when i run cdrecord --scanbus it does this:

bash-2.05a# cdrecord --scanbus

Cdrecord 1.11a19 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2002 J&#65533;rg Schilling

cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.

cdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus'. Make sure you are root.

bash-2.05a# 

My question is: How do i make devfs create the correct devices?

----------

## snutte

It was me who wrote the text, i forgot to login.  :Sad: 

----------

## dice

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=864

----------

## kipper

Did you compile in support for scsi emulation when you build the kernel? 

What are your settings in /etc/devfsd.conf ?

----------

## snutte

I got the burner working!

I just disabled ide cdrom support in the kernel, then it worked.  :Smile: 

----------

## Guest

did you have an ide cdrom drive as well as a cd-rw...what happened to it if you did when you removed ide support for it ?

i am getting the same error messege but i am not sure what to do next...i have enabled the cd-rw in devfsd.conf but havent added anything to fstab yet...what should i do to fully enable support for the cdrw

----------

## sandoz

Disabling support for ide-cdrom in the kernel shouldn't cause any problems with a regular cdrom.  I've never done so myself, but I always add kernel options so that both my DVD ROM and my CD-RW are seen as ide-scsi.  That way I can copy cd's using xcdroast, which has no atapi support and must use scsi emulation for ide drives.

----------

## chemical

Are there any reason why NOT to use scsi-emulation.  Do you loose any features if you use scsi-emulation only?

----------

## Guest

well i got my burner working and have both the ide and scsi emulation compiled into the kernel...never thought to leave ide support out actually....just uncommented the cdrw in devfsd.conf and added it to fstab i also added did a mkdir /cdrw which i am not sure i needed to do or not but it hasnt hurt anything...i am using the newest beta of xcdroast and i have burned data audio and iso's all with out any trouble...i did add hdc=ide-scsi to the menu.lst for grub

----------

## sandoz

 *chemical wrote:*   

> Are there any reason why NOT to use scsi-emulation.  Do you loose any features if you use scsi-emulation only?

 

I'm not too sure.  I haven't noticed any disadvantages to using scsi-emulation only.  However, I don't know too much about how it works behind the scenes so I can't say for sure.

----------

